# Natural FET



## Deenice (Mar 14, 2011)

Hallo ladies
Pliz help I'm in need of reassurance. I'm having Natural FET and just had my 10 days scan this morning my lining measured 6.7 and Was booked 4 another scan in 2 days time. Any advice regarding lining measurement wil be appreciated. The clinic said it has to be 8mm and above. Progesteron level of 72


----------



## Swanage (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi deenice I'm defiantly not an expert but I did have a natural fet in august I belive they want to see your measurements between 8-10mm but you can try eating pineapple it's ment to help with that (worth a shot) I'm currently on go two but with a medicated this time as I didn't ovulate at the correct time last go (we think that's why it was bfn) I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## Deenice (Mar 14, 2011)

Hallo Swanange
Thanx 4 your response, Sorry to read about your Bfn, we will keep our fingers crossed this time wil be Bfp for us. Stay positive


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Deenice,

I am having Natural FET i had my day scan on Friday and mine was 7.2mm and my follicle was 12.5mm.
I was told to come in again today,

I felt really upset, but was told it should be fine by the time i go back. i searched the net on ways to help, i found they say to drink pineapple juice, to eat Brazil nuts and a hot water bottle on your tummy, its meant to get the blood flowwing and will thicken your lining.

So i did all this i drank 4 big cartons of pineapple juice, 3 big bags of Brazil nut and a hot water bottle with me at all times lol.

So today i went back for a scan day 13 and my lining was 9.2mm and my follicle was 18mm, so they gave me the ovulation test, and i start testing tomorrow which is the day i normal ovulate.

Hope this helps.

Good luck Swanage on your medicated cycle.

Hope we all get Positives.

xxx


----------



## Littlerach (Jun 5, 2010)

Deenice- hi hon, sorry you're having this worry and stress     pineapple juice and brazil nuts sound they did the trick for jade so fingers crossed for you xxx let us know how you get on   xxx

Swanage- sorry to read of your bfn     xxx

Jade- hope you see that smiley face soon   xxx


----------



## Deenice (Mar 14, 2011)

Hallo Ladies
Jade 3 thanx for your reply, have u surged yet, I am confused I used 2 different testing kits getting different results clear blue digital there is no smile, tesco one is giving me 2 lines which appear to be positive. Today is day 14 is it normal not to have surged. I went 4 a scan yesterday the leading follicle measured 20mm.    
Littlerach thanx for your response, how is it going?


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Deenice

Yes I surged wednesday which was day 14 im having my FET 2morrow, fingers crossed :0) how many days r normal in your cycle?? My friend doesnt normal gey a surge till day 21 as her cycle is longer than 28 days mine r normal 29. 20mm is really good. My clinic gave me clearblue but not the smiley face ones, mine were just the line ones. Lwt me knoe how u get on. Xx


----------



## Deenice (Mar 14, 2011)

Hallo Jade
Congratulations, u have done well, everything seems to have fallen in place for u. As for me still waiting to surge, getting really anxious, rang the clinic and was told 2 contact them by Monday if no positive.


----------



## Littlerach (Jun 5, 2010)

Deenice - sending lots of            vibes! xxxxx


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Deenice,

How you doing Hun?

Have you surged yet? What have your clinic said?

Try and stay positive, i know it must be hard.
xx


----------



## Deenice (Mar 14, 2011)

Hie Jade3
Thanx for your concern, no change stil, wil go to the clinic first thing in the morning like they said.
I am really trying 2 stay positive.
Littlerach how is it going? Wising u al the best


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi deenice, let us know how it goes today, good luck x

Littlerach hope u r well? X


----------



## Deenice (Mar 14, 2011)

Hallo Ladies
Jade3 sorry I took long 2 respond. I went 2 the clinic and was told 2 go home and the Drs wil discuss in the meeting then  someone wil call me. I was almost approaching home when the nurse called me asking me to get back. They scanned me only 2 discover that I had ovulated ?when. They also took some bloods 2 check progesteron levels. The embryologist called asking me 2 come in today. Our 8 cells day 3 embies survived the thaw 1 came down 2 6cells and the other 4cells. I am now Pupo


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Deenice congratulations on being PUPO, so did u just have 1 snow babie put back? There is a lovely thread in ladies in wating, its novembers ttc with tx theres some lovely ladies on there come join? Whens your OTD? Fingers crossed for us? Xx


----------



## Deenice (Mar 14, 2011)

Hie
Jade3 my OTD is the 15th of Nov. I wil certainly join the thread. I had 2 embies put back 6 and 4 cells


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Fabulous news Deenice -      for your 2WW


come and join everyone on the current cyclers thread...


  Mini xx


ps - will be locking this thread now.


----------

